# One-look PLL recognition tutorial



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

So, basically, this tutorial thing teaches one how to recognize what PLL case you have by only really looking at the F and R faces, namely the top-most 6 stickers.

This took a good deal of time, but probably sucks anyway. Reviews welcome, and I hope this is helpful to at least someone; it was to me.


Here are the files, yo:
.odt
.pdf
take your pick. They're hosted courtesy of Dropbox.

[statue]


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2010)

stachuuuuuuuuuuu

I always try to do this, but now that you actually made a document, I think I will start learning this for srs

Thanks 

EDIT: The pictures aren't showing, but I think I can deduce them anyway (<-- I blame this on Mac)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> stachuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> I always try to do this, but now that you actually made a document, I think I will start learning this for srs
> 
> Thanks


:e
yay. This actually took, like, 2+hrs <_<. It better help people


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 6, 2010)

Is black supposed to be opposite of red?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 6, 2010)

why is orange black? it should be purple (;


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Is black supposed to be opposite of red?





Sa967St said:


> why is orange black?



Sorry, but yes. My color scheme...sorry...get used to it 

I'm colorblind, and orange is too close to other colors for me to not change it (virtually and on real cubes)



Forte said:


> EDIT: The pictures aren't showing, but I think I can deduce them anyway (<-- I blame this on Mac)


the .rtf if text-only on all systems. 

Did you try both the .odt and the .doc?

Hrm, if all else fails, I'll make a .pdf of it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

Forte: (or anyone really) have any luck?


----------



## Erdos (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the document! It probably would have been better with a standard color scheme for popular use, but it works almost as well without it anyway.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

Erdos said:


> Thanks for the document! It probably would have been better with a standard color scheme for popular use, but it works almost as well without it anyway.



Thanks, and sorry again to all who are bothered by my color scheme, but the jist of the document was created forever ago in pieces to help me learn it, so I used my color scheme. ;p


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 7, 2010)

This is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

rickcube said:


> This is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 7, 2010)

Pictures aren't showing for me either


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Pictures aren't showing for me either


did you try both .doc and .odt?
What OS and software?


----------



## brunson (Jun 7, 2010)

Why is yellow always on top? ;-)


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 7, 2010)

brunson said:


> Why is yellow always on top? ;-)



Maybe some people arn't color neutral?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jun 7, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Why is yellow always on top? ;-)
> ...



What if they don't use white/yellow?


----------



## riffz (Jun 7, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Why is yellow always on top? ;-)
> ...



Maybe some people don't understand what the ;-) smiley means.


Thanks for this. I was wanting to learn this but I didn't know where to start. I hadn't thought about checking the permutation of the corners first. :fp


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 7, 2010)

riffz said:


> FruitSalad said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



ohh cool. Neither have I, I always look for blocks and stuff..


----------



## Akuma (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for this, even though there's really nothing groundbreaking in this tutorial it ill surely come in handy for people starting with full PLL


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

brunson said:


> Why is yellow always on top? ;-)


Maybe some people arn't color neutral?[/quote]
heehee. I figure most people are white-crossers, and only white-crossers, so I made it that way so more people could understand it.

Plus, with me using ZZ, the orientation of the cube kinda has to be somewhat constant for me to be able to recognize the EO. 



FruitSalad said:


> Thanks for this. I was wanting to learn this but I didn't know where to start. I hadn't thought about checking the permutation of the corners first. :fp



Yeah, it's probably not the best method, but until I (or someone else) discovers a better method, I'm sticking with this. 



Akuma said:


> Thanks for this, even though there's really nothing groundbreaking in this tutorial it ill surely come in handy for people starting with full PLL


Yeah, nothing groundbreaking at all, but I think it should help nonetheless.


----------



## Toad (Jun 7, 2010)

pdf nao pls.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

rawr k .pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4101778/StatuePLL.pdf


----------



## riffz (Jun 7, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> FruitSalad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this. I was wanting to learn this but I didn't know where to start. I hadn't thought about checking the permutation of the corners first. :fp
> ...



Give me back my quote.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

riffz said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...


Gah sorry, the quoting got all messed up in that post. >_<


----------



## splinteh (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## kutkut_22 (Jul 23, 2010)

Useful. Thanks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2010)

kutkut_22 said:


> Useful. Thanks.


 You're welcome.

Has anyone else had any success with this?


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Oct 4, 2010)

I use this in action only for the EPLLs (Petrus Step 7) cases, Z and H perm are only 2-colored and 4 colored corners - Counting colors means counting different SIDE colors of a corner and its adjacent edges.

For U-Perm regcog I just remember:
1) The complete line is always adjacent to the opposit-color colored line 
2) If you see 3 colors ... the fourth color is the complete line


The other thing I use after identifying the 3 corner cases, is phasing state: (I know the Phasing behavior of most of my OLL sequnces)

There are 4 PPLs with Edges solved (H A ...) , 5 cases Edges Phased ( T F Z ...), 12 non phased ( J U ...)
Together with Cornercases that provides some good startup seperation.

- easiest: You see two opposit colored edges
- also easy: You see two correcty positioned edges (having both same or opossite color of centersticker ) => [non+phased PLL] or [All Edges solved - just 4 PLLs ]


I try to get better at this be doing a Quiz with my self when ever I stumble about an PLL I don't identify directly. This way I learn by logic, wich makes memorization easier than pure Patten training.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2010)

I dub you, sir, the king of reviving old threads.

Also, please note - it's PLL, not PPL. 

And I think when you say "EPP," you may mean "EPLL"

Check this out for confirmation:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Cubing_Terminology


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks! It was pretty helpful. I'm gonna learn this.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 4, 2010)

Stachu: Have you seen the excel file that has 2 side PLL recognition, from all sides? If you're interested in including that into your PDF, PM me (I haven't checked out your PDF yet (just downloaded it), so if the PDF includes that, try not to insult me too much )

Edit: It looks like you've actually done that, I just somehow misinterpreted what I read. I like how you go and break things down, This should be very useful for me  I kind of wish you could have put orange in there for us standard users, but I should be alright  Also, in the first section, when explaining H, I feel like a better explanation could have been "When looking at the edges, if they are opposite to the corners that they are in between," the way you worded it made me think about it for a bit


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Stachu: Have you seen the excel file that has 2 side PLL recognition, from all sides? If you're interested in including that into your PDF, PM me (I haven't checked out your PDF yet (just downloaded it), so if the PDF includes that, try not to insult me too much )
> 
> Edit: It looks like you've actually done that, I just somehow misinterpreted what I read. I like how you go and break things down, This should be very useful for me  I kind of wish you could have put orange in there for us standard users, but I should be alright  Also, in the first section, when explaining H, I feel like a better explanation could have been "When looking at the edges, if they are opposite to the corners that they are in between," the way you worded it made me think about it for a bit


 Am I really known for insults? hmm.

Anyway, no that's not in there. I've no idea what it is, but send it along. 

Oh, now I see your edit:
That's fine, and yes, I really should have made that orange. :/
I would go back on this and re-do it, but I've been working on so many other things that this isn't exactly on my priority.

I should be documenting some nice printable ZBF2Ls, revamping CPLS and CLS algs, as well as some documentation on doing EOLL during regular CFOP F2L, with the use of a few ZBF2Ls before too long. 

-statue


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 4, 2010)

No sir, you are not known for insults, it was merely a near joke, kind sir  I do appreciate this guide, but it will take some time to learn. I'll probably give this a bit of work before the competition next month, and after that I'm not sure when the next one will be so I'll probably concentrate on it then  I like this guide, you break it down for us pretty nicely  The excel file is more of a brute force method, learn the opposite/adjacent/same relationships for edges and corners through repetition. Your guide actually talks you through it so that we can work it out logically until it becomes more of a reflex 

Edit: The link for the excel file: http://fatboy.geekside.com/cube/PLLrecognition.xls


----------



## egregious (Mar 4, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Sorry, but yes. My color scheme...sorry...get used to it
> 
> I'm colorblind, and orange is too close to other colors for me to not change it (virtually and on real cubes).


 
Sorry for such a late reply, but can you tell me why orange is too close? Are you red/green colorblind? Wouldn't red and green look too similar? I am actually asking because I have a colorblind friend that is red/green impaired and I want to build him a custom speedcube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 4, 2011)

egregious said:


> Sorry for such a late reply, but can you tell me why orange is too close? Are you red/green colorblind? Wouldn't red and green look too similar? I am actually asking because I have a colorblind friend that is red/green impaired and I want to build him a custom speedcube.


 The red/green are fine for me for most cubes
but for some, it's horrid. I just found that replacing orange with black works very well for me. 

(check cubesmith.com for "bright" sticker sets, replacing pink with black)


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 4, 2011)

Will read later. :tu
Good looking out Statue.


----------



## dada222 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is some bump, but I want to say thanks for this anyway.


----------



## egregious (Nov 29, 2012)

Where'd it go? 

404. :-(


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 29, 2012)

egregious said:


> Where'd it go?
> 
> 404. :-(


People still look at this!?
In any case, I'll check everything out once I can tomorrow.


----------

